# Can we explain this mewing result



## mesr (Jul 18, 2019)

this is the only result I’ve seen that appears to be legitimate. Every other before/after I’ve seen was just a cope.

What I do believe is that if it does work, I’m pretty sure 95% of you are not doing it properly or hardcore enough to get any significant change

my thoughts are he just timed it with some sort of growth spurt kind of similar to how a very small percentage of people grow in their 20s. Or just weight loss


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 18, 2019)

mewing works for me easily. it has to be something to do with growth rate or something because there are some people who say it doesnt work .

I also probably have a strong tongue and am high T which probably also makes your tongue stronger .


----------



## Darth Cialis (Jul 18, 2019)

Is he leaner?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 18, 2019)

@Salludon xd

looks like fillers to me


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jul 18, 2019)

surgery imo


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 18, 2019)

Indian genetics


----------



## william (Jul 18, 2019)

mewing


----------



## Rimcel (Jul 18, 2019)

It looks too unbelievable


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 18, 2019)

william said:


> mewing





FatJattMofo said:


> Indian genetics


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 18, 2019)

He lost bf, that's it. Look at it closely, he lost his cheekfat so his jawline became more defined, and his neck got thinner. And his head is positioned forwards in the after pic.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 18, 2019)

everything except x rays is cope


----------



## mesr (Jul 18, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> He lost bf, that's it. Look at it closely, he lost his cheekfat so his jawline became more defined, and his neck got thinner. And his head is positioned forwards in the after pic.



he lost weight for sure but his chin also looks slightly more projected


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 18, 2019)

fucking lol if u believe this shit


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hhahaha bunch of incel haters. dont matter. Ima keep mewing fuckooooz


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 18, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Hhahaha bunch of incel haters. dont matter. Ima keep mewing fuckooooz


Why are all your responses like you're drunk


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 18, 2019)

HSM1 said:


> Hhahaha bunch of incel haters. dont matter. Ima keep mewing fuckooooz


Faggot


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 18, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Indian genetics


Pakistani*


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 18, 2019)

I love how the skeptics are saying either:
1) the results are too dramatic to have been attained by mewing, so he must have had surgery.
or
2) all he did was lose a little fat. His bone structure didn't change at all

these are contradictory claims


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 18, 2019)

mesr said:


> this is the only result I’ve seen that appears to be legitimate. Every other before/after I’ve seen was just a cope.
> 
> What I do believe is that if it does work, I’m pretty sure 95% of you are not doing it properly or hardcore enough to get any significant change
> 
> my thoughts are he just timed it with some sort of growth spurt kind of similar to how a very small percentage of people grow in their 20s. Or just weight loss



he lost fat and grew manfible and maxilla forward


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 18, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Pakistani*


pakistanis are Indians just with WAY more chances to be inbred also more likely to be weak and with inferior genetics
only IF they are muslim


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 18, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> pakistanis are Indians just with WAY more chances to be inbred also more likely to be weak and with inferior genetics
> only IF they are muslim


Lmao weak and inferior genetics. Its actually the opposite. Indians are skinny fat ngl. Yeah they do come from the same region but northern Pakistani’s look vastly different from Indians. Indian Punjabi’s have ok genes but besides that rest are skinny fat small framed twinks


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 18, 2019)

Falling for the mew meme in 2019.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 18, 2019)

looks a bit too fantastic but I still believe in mewing since I have experienced progress on myself.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 18, 2019)

Mew92 said:


> I love how the skeptics are saying either:
> 1) the results are too dramatic to have been attained by mewing, so he must have had surgery.
> or
> 2) all he did was lose a little fat. His bone structure didn't change at all
> ...


people dont want to admit they grew wrong.




Mateusz74 said:


> Lmao weak and inferior genetics. Its actually the opposite. Indians are skinny fat ngl. Yeah they do come from the same region but northern Pakistani’s look vastly different from Indians. Indian Punjabi’s have ok genes but besides that rest are skinny fat small framed twinks



northen pakistani is basically south afghanistan.


skinny fat small framed twink sounds about right for most but you need to understand that caste and ethnicity are important differences. warrior ethnicities like Gurkhas and Jatts ( In india) and the caste kshatria are going to better be better in genes than Pakistanis on average just for the fact that they have not submitidded to pisslam ( meaning stronger ancestors) and are not living in a 70% inbred country/region


----------



## vin (Jul 18, 2019)

@Salludon



Salludon said:


> When i was 21 i came across mewing (i’m 23 now), i watched some of mike mews videos and thought this shit is legit and started mewing. But i didn’t like soft mewing because to me it felt like its not doing anything. So i started hard mewing, i started pushing the back third of my tongue upwards so fucking hard all the time when i was awake except for eating and talking, this hard mewing made it very easy for me to soft mew in my sleep. Also i did extreme chin tucks and held that position 2,3 hours a day, now i do it way more than that. I also started chewing hard gum everyday for 30 minutes. I also do some facial exercises. Thats it!!


----------



## You (Jul 19, 2019)

legit for growing out the jaw


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 19, 2019)

he followed advices of mike jew nicely


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jul 19, 2019)

mesr said:


> this is the only result I’ve seen that appears to be legitimate. Every other before/after I’ve seen was just a cope.
> 
> What I do believe is that if it does work, I’m pretty sure 95% of you are not doing it properly or hardcore enough to get any significant change
> 
> my thoughts are he just timed it with some sort of growth spurt kind of similar to how a very small percentage of people grow in their 20s. Or just weight loss



Chin is beardfraud look closely. Head angle isn't exactly same. Different hairlength also creates illusion. 
First pic is much closer than 2nd


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 19, 2019)

ULTRATERAX63 said:


> Chin is beardfraud look closely. Head angle isn't exactly same. Different hairlength also creates illusion.
> First pic is much closer than 2nd


You're delusional if you don't think his bone structure has improved significantly


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 19, 2019)

he got fillers and said it was mewwing


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mew92 said:


> You're delusional if you don't think his bone structure has improved significantly


There are changes in soft tissue. He is clenching hard in 2nd pic. 
And that chin part is clear beardfraud


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> people dont want to admit they grew wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ur such a fucking retard.
Pakistan and Afghanistan lie side to side so North Pakistan is literally next to north Afghanistan. I’ve seen it with my own eyes the people look very similar to each other and certainly don’t look curry. The only Pakistani and Indian resembling I’d say is South East Pakistan but that’s about it. Also by Northern Pakistan I mean’t also the punjab region of Pakistan which is literally the Jatts ur refering to because at a time non-Muslim and Muslim punjabis lived together.
Speaking of inbred yeah it is common both in India and Pakistan but I’d say more in Pakistan. This doesn’t change the fact that Indians still have worse genetics than Pakistanis.
Also since u mentioned piss, don’t Indians literally drink and bath in cowpiss?


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 20, 2019)

ULTRATERAX63 said:


> There are changes in soft tissue. He is clenching hard in 2nd pic.
> And that chin part is clear beardfraud


I think you're crazy. In my opinion, he went from low normie who no girl would be especially interested in, to a solid Chad. Beard frauding isn't going to do that.


----------



## AmorFatis (Jul 20, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> he got fillers and said it was mewwing


Why would he lie? If he resorted to getting fillers it's clear he didn't believe mewing could work, so why try to convince people of something he doesn't believe in.


----------



## InZayn (Jul 21, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> He lost bf, that's it. Look at it closely, he lost his cheekfat so his jawline became more defined, and his neck got thinner. And his head is positioned forwards in the after pic.



Cope. Losing bf doesn't make your nose straight, prominent hooded eyes, and maxilla forward.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 21, 2019)

InZayn said:


> Cope. Losing bf doesn't make your nose straight, prominent hooded eyes, and maxilla forward.



His nose is the same on the after, he had sent videos from his transformation, where we can see that is nose is not straight, this type of nose is genetic and has nothing to do with the position of the maxilla it is a "low radix" and it is related to the shape of the nose bridge.


----------



## Lux (Jul 21, 2019)

GUYS! This is what mewing actually does. No changes in his bone structure but the submental region got significantly better. Some changes in the facial hair helped as well. Same results I got.


----------



## xit (Jul 21, 2019)

this is legit he took a video too


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 21, 2019)

InZayn said:


> Cope. Losing bf doesn't make your nose straight, prominent hooded eyes, and maxilla forward.


His maxilla stayed the same. But the nose and hooded eyes part makes me do the big think.


----------



## x30001 (Jul 21, 2019)

Mewing worked before 2013 but it was patched in a title update. I think Salludon mewed while the exploit was still working and is just showing the transformation now.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 21, 2019)

He just edged his beard look at the hair in before pics it’s looks messy 

Nice fraud


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 21, 2019)

He did surgery 100%


----------



## InZayn (Jul 21, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> He did surgery 100%



No he didn't. He's from pakistan and cosmetic surgery is haram, frowned upon, and very rare to get.


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Mewing worked before 2013 but it was patched in a title update. I think Salludon mewed while the exploit was still working and is just showing the transformation now.


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 21, 2019)

InZayn said:


> No he didn't. He's from pakistan and cosmetic surgery is haram, frowned upon, and very rare to get.


He is frauding with beard as said earlier by other people then, or he got surgery in another country


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 21, 2019)

Most likely photoshop


----------



## InZayn (Jul 21, 2019)

Loko88 said:


> He is frauding with beard as said earlier by other people then, or he got surgery in another country



Cope. A beard won't make you have hooded eyes and a straighter nose. He said he's not even rich so idk how he could get surgery in another country.


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 21, 2019)

InZayn said:


> Cope. A beard won't make you have hooded eyes and a straighter nose. He said he's not even rich so idk how he could get surgery in another country.


Not a cope. Your coping
Look how the beard sides are trimmed in the first and second photo
Look the distance between the camera and the guy in both photos, the second one is further


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2019)

He's just leaner and angled his face slightly higher in the second pic


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 21, 2019)

S U R G E R Y


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 21, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> everything except x rays is cope


----------



## Einon (Jul 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> mewing works for me easily. it has to be something to do with growth rate or something because there are some people who say it doesnt work .
> 
> I also probably have a strong tongue and am high T which probably also makes your tongue stronger .


*THERE IS LITERALLY ZERO CORRELATION BETWEEN HIGH LEVELS OF TESTOSTERONE AND TONGUE STRENGTH.*
*YOU ARE CLINICALLY INSANE*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 21, 2019)

Einon said:


> *THERE IS LITERALLY ZERO CORRELATION BETWEEN HIGH LEVELS OF TESTOSTERONE AND TONGUE STRENGTH.*
> *YOU ARE CLINICALLY INSANE*


must be something else


----------



## Einon (Jul 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> must be something else


or.....you're just coping?
Think about it.Is it something that literally no one for an ungodly amount of time has been able to pinpoint or could you just be coping?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 21, 2019)

Einon said:


> or.....you're just coping?
> Think about it.Is it something that literally no one for an ungodly amount of time has been able to pinpoint or could you just be coping?


why am I coping I literally said it works. dont care what anyone thinks tbh miss out or stay in the dark all you want bad energy is not needed


----------



## Einon (Jul 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> why am I coping I literally said it works. dont care what anyone thinks tbh miss out or stay in the dark all you want bad energy is not needed


I am mewing.I have been for some time and I will continue to.Youre literally bluepilling yourself by saying that anything that doesn't agree with Mike jews method of tongue posture is "bad energy"


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 21, 2019)

Einon said:


> I am mewing.I have been for some time and I will continue to.Youre literally bluepilling yourself by saying that anything that doesn't agree with Mike jews method of tongue posture is "bad energy"


they are tho. they neglect the proof that is obvious. they are not on my level of intellect


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 21, 2019)

Either a morph or he got surgery.
Mewing does not cause such significant change in one year.


----------



## Einon (Jul 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> they are tho. they neglect the proof that is obvious.


It's incredibly hard to prove or disprove mewing.Only an actual scientist,or someone with a higher level of understanding can say so.


FatJattMofo said:


> they are not on my level of intellect


Yes.I doubt any of them though they had strong tongues because of their high levels of testosterone.You're not blackpilled or intellectual in any way.You just hide behind those labels and spout out retarded shit from a place of undeserved superiority,because it makes you feel better and makes your coping mechanisms not appear as such.You're no different than the morons on incel tears.You just picked this side,because it made you feel more edgy.


----------

